# php_admin_value open_basedir none



## Bommel (4. Okt. 2010)

hallo,

ich habe einen kunden wo das open_basedir deaktiviert werden müßte...

ich habe gelesen dass der php_admin_value open_basedir none-befehl als apache direktiven nicht genutzt werden sollte...


wie kann ich es dann bitte einrichten für den User?

vielen dank im vorraus für die erklärung

EDIT: nutze Config 3.0.2.2


----------



## Till (4. Okt. 2010)

Das open_basedir wird wird auf der Optionen Reiterkarte der Webseite eingestellt und nicht über einen php_admin_value Befehl.


----------



## Bommel (4. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Das open_basedir wird wird auf der Optionen Reiterkarte der Webseite eingestellt und nicht über einen php_admin_value Befehl.



könntest du mir bitte posten, was ich genau da schreiben muss?


----------



## Till (4. Okt. 2010)

Füge "/" in des Feld "PHP Open Basedir" ein und klicke auf speichern.

Warum willst Du das eigentich ausschalten? Das ist ein großes Sicherheitsrisiko. Wenn der Kunde ein CMS System installiert und irgendeine Lücke in dem CMS auftaucht, dann kann ein Hacker leicht Dein System übernehmen. Mir ist auch nicht bekannt wofür so etwas nötig sein sollte, denn falls ein System auf einen bestimmten Ordner Zugriff haben müss, kannst Du den ja flexibel erteilen. Ein kompletter Systemzugriff ist nie sinnvoll.


----------

